# Blue eyeshadow, transition color, STUMPED!



## MAChostage (Dec 28, 2014)

Greetings, Ladies! I'm NC44 and have always had this question. While I own several beautiful blue eye shadows, I'm always hesitant to use them in a predominately blue look because I never know which shades would work best as transition shades in the crease area, prior to my highlight.  Ideas needed, please!


----------



## sagehen (Dec 28, 2014)

I like to use MAC Satin Taupe depending on the blue (I particularly love it with Contrast and Deep Truth), Soft Brown, Shag (I think Saddle or Swiss Brown is a good dupe for Shag) if I want to confine the blue to my lid, or I will smoke it out with a dark blue like Prussian.  What blues do you use? Maybe the names will spark some ideas. I think you know the shades I mentioned here are MAC, because I see you around the threads.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the response, sage! I have Freshwater, Moon's Reflection, Deep Truth, Cornflower, Mutiny and Bell Bottom Blue are the ones I can think of that I have right off the top of my head. I never would have thought of using Satin Taupe!


----------



## sagehen (Jan 1, 2015)

Satin Taupe is gorgeous with Deep Truth and Freshwater.


----------



## Butterscotch (Jan 1, 2015)

I love Swiss Chocolate for a transition color. I was surprised how well brown works with nearly any look as a transitional color. I got that tip from Rihanna's MUA Mylah Morales.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree with Butterscotch, browns works as an amazing creases color with browns. Pending you your hue, try Saddle, Soft Brown, Bamboo...any neutral warm brown.


----------



## L281173 (Jan 14, 2015)

Macs brown down


----------

